
Mark Zuckerberg Is the Most Powerful Unelected Man in America - mhb
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/03/opinion/facebook-zuckerberg-2020-election.html
======
harpiaharpyja
I'm certain there are unelected people with much more influence, but they
don't get as much publicity.

~~~
rogerkirkness
Robert Mercer and Peter Thiel seem like obvious examples but there must be
dozens more.

~~~
uniqueid
All three infuriate me (and Mercer, even more than Zuckerberg) but Facebook is
possibly the most powerful entity in the world. Regardless of whether you
believe it already has, Facebook has the power to topple governments, if it
chose to wield it.

------
doonesbury
Nah, a bit dramatic I would say. Anyway to the extent people see Facebook,
Bannon, Trump, and the like powerful I think is because they do so in a power
vacuum. Congress both in its institutional action and a lot of inaction over
the last six or so administrations has left so many problems to grow and grow
putrid.

